# Guess the Score Friday March 25th @ Pistons



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.








<center>

8:00 PM, Palace of Auburn Hills
*TV*: FSNMW *Radio*: WIBC</center>

<center>*Probable Starting Lineups*:

_Pacers_:





































Anthony Johnson/Reggie Miller/Stephen Jackson/Dale Davis/Jeff Foster

_Pistons_:





































Chauncey Billups/Rip Hamilton/Tayshaun Prince/Rasheed Wallace/Ben Wallace


Pacers 85
Pistons 78

Pacers Leading Scorer- Stephen Jackson (30)

Pistons Leading Scorer- Rasheed Wallace (21)</center>



> NOTEWORTHY
> 
> Every once in a while, when he feels his team is in need, Rick Carlisle turns to Austin Croshere to provide a spark. He did it in last year's Eastern Conference Finals against Detroit, and he did it again this week. Croshere moved back into the starting lineup two games ago and has responded well to the enhanced role, averaging 16.5 points and 6.5 rebounds.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050325.html

Detroit is coming off two bad games so hopefully we can keep their offense limited while scoring. Rip may be back for this game, unfortunately.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I didn't know Detroit had a new team logo... :biggrin:


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

pacers 98

pistons 89


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> I didn't know Detroit had a new team logo... :biggrin:


Haha, ah well, he'll change it when he gets on.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pistons have really struggled last two games.
88 - 84 Pacers.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

They are really struggling, and seem to be disinterested for long parts of the game. I cant explain it, this team is very jekyl and hyde this year. If they come with energy and passion? win...if they continue to play as if they would rather be shopping? another pitiful loss.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers: 90
Detroit: 86


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

This game depends on Reggie's performance.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I believe Rip will be back for this one. The Pistons just seem disinterested right now and more concerned with getting guys like Elden Campbell, Carlos Delfino, Lindsey Hunter, etc. PT to get them ready for the playoffs, than winning games.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> This game depends on Reggie's performance.


So will every game from this point on.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> So will every game from this point on.


Nah, some games it will be more important for Fred Jones to play big, other games Tinsley will have to be the man, and in many games Jackson will have to step up. I just think that against the Piston D, it'll be up to Reggie.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I think the deciding factor will be which Piston team shows up. If its the same team that has been on the court lately ? the Outlook is real good for you guys to get redemption at the palace. If the team that passes the ball and racks up 25 assists a game and defends like the #2 defensive team in the league shows up? I think you guys are gonna be outmatched.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> I think the deciding factor will be which Piston team shows up. If its the same team that has been on the court lately ? the Outlook is real good for you guys to get redemption at the palace. If the team that passes the ball and racks up 25 assists a game and defends like the #2 defensive team in the league shows up? I think you guys are gonna be outmatched.


No doubt. It'll probably be a close Indy win or a Detroit blowout. There's also a good chance that the Pacers blow it and the Pistons win it close.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> No doubt. It'll probably be a close Indy win or a Detroit blowout. There's also a good chance that the Pacers blow it and the Pistons win it close.


 So in other words??? your prediction is?? undecided??lol...j/k


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers 98
Pistons 82

Just like the last time we were there and hopefully somebody ***** slaps the big retard Ben Wallace


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

DJMD said:


> Pacers 98
> Pistons 82
> 
> Just like the last time we were there and hopefully somebody ***** slaps the big retard Ben Wallace


That would be so satisfying, but it wouldn't happen because Detroit fans aren't going to hit their own player, and Indiana fans have too much self-respect to hit players.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

A threat has been issued to Indiana and both team's tunnels are on lockdown!


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

The stupidity of the single moron will once again give the city a black eye.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Apparently we left the palace on the team bus, then came back but still aren't coming out.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine, Eddie, and Freddie all signed autographs today in the crowd. We have some great and brave guys.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The game will start in 20 minutes...hopefully.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Great show of class by the Pacers players comin out early and signing autographs for the kids. I just hope everyone realizes that this caller was obviously a prankster and not a piston fan.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> Great show of class by the Pacers players comin out early and signing autographs for the kids. I just hope everyone realizes that this caller was obviously a prankster and not a piston fan.


Until we know who it was, we can't be certain he/she wasn't a Pistons' fan. It could've been John Green again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Not really surprising, but the boos on the entrances are louder than the person announcing them.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere starting again? I can guess he was needed to guard Sheed on the perimeter, but I figured we'd need a more physical lineup against Detroit. Lindsey Hunter is starting instead of Rip for the Pistons.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Game over. They're trapping AJ.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

LMFAO Dale just drove from the top of the key to dunk it in a half-court set.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Rip is still hurt. So Lindsey is gonna get worked by Reggie.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

7:19 PM there was a call that said there was a bomb in the Pacers' lockerroom, yet the Pacers were in the lockerroom most of the time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lol nice play Croshere.

13-11 Indy with 4:40 left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ needs to realize that foul calls are going to be very strict tonight. He got his second foul and got a T.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Double D just stuffed Tayshaun!

15-14 Indy with under 3 minutes left


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Fairly low scoring game so far, but that's pretty much what you'd expect when these two teams play each other.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Is it possible to get an offensive rebound against Detroit? Jax gets his second and is taken out. Thankfully Freddie is playing tonight; hopefully he doesn't show many signs of illness.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

20-19 Detroit at the end of the first.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jeff Foster=MVP of this game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sheed gets a T for complaining about a call when he slapped Jeff Foster's wrist.

30-26 Indy with under 8 minutes remaining in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Pistons' defense is really letting up in the second quarter.

34-28 Pacers with 6:30 left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dale Davis is an enforcer this game!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Detroit goes on a run to cut the lead to one, but Croshere hits a nice shot where he looked like he traveled. Ben Wallace hits to make it 36-35 Indy with under 3 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

43-37 Pacers at the half

Reggie has 11 points and Double D has 7 points, 11 rebounds, 2 steals and 3 blocks in 17 minutes on his birthday.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax is an idiot. Every time the crowd boos him, he takes a shot and misses. As I type this, Jax hits a three. I didn't see it, but did Ben Wallace hit a three?

46-41 Pacers with 10:30 left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie nails a three to extend the lead to 53-46.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This has to have been the 3rd time this game where we grab a defensive rebound and Detroit just takes it away. Rick puts AJ back in with 4 fouls and 18 minutes left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Pistons cheerleaders have some nice outfits this game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax hits over Billups and gets a technical. I expected a lot better from everyone this game.

57-49 pacers with 4 minutes left


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, you guys got the crap team and no hustle team tonight. The match ups are terrible. How do we put Lindsey on Reggie? honestly thats almost insulting.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sheed has been dominating the past few minutes.

61-56 Pacers with 2 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> Well, you guys got the crap team and no hustle team tonight. The match ups are terrible. How do we put Lindsey on Reggie? honestly thats almost insulting.


You guys were playing great defense in the first quarter.

Jax hits a three, but Billups answers it. Sheed gets away with a push, then Billups hits again.

64-61 Indy with 1 minute left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster with a nice offensive rebound and pass to Jax for a dunk. What a nice inbounds pass from AJ to a cutting Croshere for a layup at the buzzer.

68-61 Pacers at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Im sure I cant be the first person to say this but, does AJ look like beetlejuice?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Im sure I cant be the first person to say this but, does AJ look like beetlejuice?


All I know is that AJ is the most obese player in the NBA, yet has like a 40" vertical.

Arroyo fouls Gill on a three. 

71-61 Indy with 11 minutes left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits two layups in a row on the Pistons.

75-63 Pacers with 8:47 left


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> All I know is that AJ is the most obese player in the NBA, yet has like a 40" vertical.
> 
> Arroyo fouls Gill on a three.
> 
> 71-61 Indy with 11 minutes left in the game.


 Do you mean he has an obscene vert? cause he doesnt look too overweight to me.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I thought Freddie was sick? The Pistons are collapsing, let's hope they don't come back. We're giving a ton of effort tonight.

77-63 Pacers with 7:20 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> Do you mean he has an obscene vert? cause he doesnt look too overweight to me.


Really? To me he looks more overweight than a Shaq, Robert Traylor, or Clarence Weatherspoon. Speaking of fatass, he gets his 5th foul.

79-65 with 6:47 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill buries Detroit with a 3!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Is Ben Wallace just trying to take out all the Pacers? Props to Pollard for not acting physical.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Why does Pollard throw an elbow into Ben?


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Ben was playin for the steal, we need the ball


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How does Pollard get a T for that? You could see him say "Oh really?" and then smile. Why didn't Ben get a T?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> Why does Pollard throw an elbow into Ben?


It happens all the time when someone is in pivot position.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ hits a three to extend the lead to 15, then hits a layup.

90-73 Pacers with 3:20 left


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

No, Pollard leaned into him and delivered the elbow on purpose. That is why he got the T and Ben got the foul for being over aggressive trying to steal the ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> No, Pollard leaned into him and delivered the elbow on purpose. That is why he got the T and Ben got the foul for being over aggressive trying to steal the ball.


Pollard is not the kind of guy to give an elbow on purpose.

AJ with another studder-step to get by multiple Pistons.

91-76 Indy with 2:45 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow Delfino! That was pretty cool.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What a matchup! Darko vs John Edwards. Darko barely hits the rim and Edwards turns the ball over.

Final Score- 94-81 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

94-81

Pacers Fan- 12
rock- 12
Turkish- 9
Jermaniac Fan- 9
DJMD- 5

Winner- DJMD


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congratulations on your big win in Detroit. It looks like you got a nice balanced effort from the entire team and played a very steady fundamentally sound game. Nice win.

G-Force


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The team really wanted this one.
This was a big one, and they managed to pull through.
Can you say playoffs?


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Great win, exspecially with all the events that happened.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Indiana can play with anyone, they just need to be a little more consistent.


----------

